# Taking Secret to Vets



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Beginning last Wednesday or Thursday, Secret has been coughing and occassionally sneezing. We've had horrible winds of over 70 mph -- especially over the weekend and the pollen has everyone (human) coughing and sneezing.

I do think this could be allergies, but it could also be a cold or (God forbid) even something to do with her heart.

I woke up this morning with her sound asleep in the crook of my knee (as usually) but just about every 3rd breath was a little cough. 

So I have an 11:30 appointment for her at the Vets. Hoping it's nothing serious, but need to be safe.

Other than the cough and occassional sneeze, she seems fine. No fever, eating, drinking, pottying, playing -- all normal.

Anyway, prayers would be appreciated.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Big hugs and positive thoughts coming your way. Hoping your sweet girl is OK.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Prayers are definately going your way - please keep us posted


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Feel better soon, Secret!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Praying for little Secret. She's such a special little fluff. :wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, get well soon, Secret!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Praying for little Secret get better soon , please kkep us posted ......


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm confident that it is not serious, but sending loving thoughts to precious Secret.:smootch::wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynn, we will hold you in the center of our hearts w/little Secret & most esp. today! 
Sending you a big hug.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Feel better sweet little Secret!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Let us know how it goes.

Hugs and prayers for Miss Secret :grouphug:


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

Hope all is well with little Secret. Looking forward to hearing good news.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

My prayers will be for little Secret to feel better soon


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Prayers for Secret....I am sure she is fine.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lynn I know how much you love little Secret, I'm glad your taking her in to see the vet, it's better to be safe then sorry

Lord I lift little Secret into your arms, give the vet your wisdom ,calm Lynn, give her peace of mind. Thank you lord for hearing my prayer. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Good luck at the vet, I'm sure Secret is fine, but well wishes are coming your way!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, dear. Hopefully it's just Spring allergies and nothing serious.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hope she's okay. It sounds like an allergy to me, too. Keep us posted.:wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Hoping it's just allergies.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Prayers up for sweet Secret!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Lynn I know how much you love little Secret, I'm glad your taking her in to see the vet, it's better to be safe then sorry
> 
> Lord I lift little Secret into your arms, give the vet your wisdom ,calm Lynn, give her peace of mind. Thank you lord for hearing my prayer. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


AMEN! I hope Secret feels better soon!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Just seeing this now, Lynn. I'll be waiting and hoping for good news about your sweet pup.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Lynn, I hope secret recovers swiftly... Both of u are in my prayers! ::hug::


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Lynn came on to check on Secret - hope all went good at the vet!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Lynn, hope little Secret is okay!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sending prayers for Secret! Hope all is well!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope it's nothing serious with Secret and she recovers quickly.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Still praying...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking for an update.......


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

hugs and prayers for Secret. hope shes all better soon!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The Vet believes it's just allergies (which is what I believe too). Again our winds are 70 mph today. 

She told me to give her Baby Benadryl. I asked about the Zyrtec because I know that Sue's Vet told her to give Tyler Zyrtec last year for his allergies. Since I had a bottle with me (for my own allergies) she was able to read the label and we decided that would be OK for Secret to take and the dosage (1/8 of 50mg tablet). I think this will be better because the Baby Benadryl makes her soooooooooooooooo sleepy.

She asked if any if either Lacie or Tilly were sick. I said that Tilly seemed fine but that Lacie was having allergy issues too and we decided that giving her a Zyrtec would also help.

This is one of the worse allergy seasons we've had and the high winds are making it much, much worse.

Because she doesn't seem to have other problems -- is eating, drinking, no fever, etc. looks like we're just going to have to wait out the allergy season. One other thing that we decided was to give Secret a bath every day or at least every other day to get any pollen off of her and see if that helps. She's easy to bath and only takes me about 1/2 hour to bath and dry so I will do that each day when I get home from work. And I can also put her in the shower with me to give her a steam treatment prior to her bath.

Eveything else checked out fine -- so my little girl will just have to suffer along with the rest of us allergy suffers.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Poor baby. AAAAAAcccccccchhhhheeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwww. Yep. She is just like the rest of us. Can you kiss her little nose for me, please?


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Lynn,

I think that it's going to be a long and difficult allergy season all over this year. I'm glad that it was nothing more serious and I hope that the zyrtec helps Secret to find some relief. Please keep us posted.

Hugs.
Debbie


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry Secret has allergies, but also glad that all she has is allergies! Give her a kiss for me too!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

More hugs and kisses to you and Secret! I'm so glad it's just allergies (although I know what a pain they can be!).


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

glad it's nothing more serious xo Secret.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

And Secret wants to thank all her SM Awnties for thinking of her and praying for her. She says that allergies aren't any fun at all!!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Zyrtec comes in a 10 mg tablet generic. That would be easier to dose.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Allergies!!! Oh!!! Ava says "God Bless you, mom"!!! for your sneezes.

Hope the Zertec works. rayer:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lynn, we have been out all afternoon ... so I am just reading this. However, I am so happy to hear that the vet thinks it's just allergies with Secret, and not something more serious. Although I understand that we have to keep on top of allergies, too.

I agree with Debbie that I think this is going to be a long and difficult allergy season.

Please give Secret hugs and kisses from me. And, for Lacie and Tilly, too.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praise the Lord, you sure didn't need any bad news. Give that precious girl loves from awntie


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Glad your vet thinks it's just allergies. This was always a terrible time of year for Lady. She took 1/4 Zyrtec for many years with no side effects. She couldn't take Benedryl since she took seizure medication which is also sedating.

I have terrible allergies, too. I have to get two allergy shots a week. I have found having air purifiers in every room of my house helped both me and Lady.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Just seeing this but so glad it isn't anything too serious. Hope Secret feels better really fast.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Lynn I just got online after being not well for a few days. I'm so glad the vet thinks it's allergies. Give her an extra hug from her awntie Jackie!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

jmm said:


> Zyrtec comes in a 10 mg tablet generic. That would be easier to dose.


Thanks, Jackie -- I went to Walgreens and got some.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> Glad your vet thinks it's just allergies. This was always a terrible time of year for Lady. She took 1/4 Zyrtec for many years with no side effects. She couldn't take Benedryl since she took seizure medication which is also sedating.
> 
> I have terrible allergies, too. I have to get two allergy shots a week. I have found having air purifiers in every room of my house helped both me and Lady.


Marj -- thanks for the reminder about the air purifiers. Just put one up in the bedroom.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

So happy your little girl just has allergies. Take care out there in the desert winds girls.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

:Flowers 2:

Sorry you have allergies, Secret. Gus can relate.

It is one of the worst allergy seasons in a long time.... Hope the Zyrtec helps!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

aaaaahhhhh Secret,:heart:

(Just seeing this thread), you should tell Mommy Lynn to send you over for vacation to California:Sunny Smile: where you will not have any problem breathing.

As a matter of fact Poupetta needs some company, would you like to come and stay with us?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just saw your post and was so relieved to learn it was allergies. I hope she does well with the allergy meds and the humidifier. Now if we could only teach our fluffs to use a Netti Pot  .


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm glad its allergies and not her heart though but I still hope it passes soon. Sir Lovkins and I send our prayers.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm glad it's only allergies and not something worse. My Lily has them, too. She has a tiny nose and it gets stuffy. It is also the cause of her reverse sneezing. She is taking hydroxizine. Do you think Zyrtec is a better choice?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Just seeing this Lynn! Our sweet Secret! My heart sank when I saw the thread title. Thank goodness it's nothing too serious...allergies are tough but I know Secret will get relief with the right medicine. Sending her well wishes XO!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Glad to her it was nothing serious...though allergies are not fun.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Lynn, glad to hear Secret has nothing more serious than allergies, not that allergies are fun. They are miserable and I feel so badly that even our fluffs suffer from them. Give her a hug and kiss from her aunty Lynda.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

So glad that it is nothing serious although I know that allergies are NO FUN for people or pooches! Poor baby! The winds have been awful down her in the southeastern corner of the state too. I don't even take little Bella out for fear she will be taken away in a wind gust. Its awful! Hoping Secret feels better soon.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Would really love if my vet would put Ollie on Zyrtec and not Atopica. They really don't want to talk about anything other than Atopica. More $$ for them I guess. Is there a children's Zyrtec or do you all use adult Zyrtec?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Secret seems much better today. I gave her a Zyrtec yesterday and one this morning. I did get the 10mg pills at the drug store but had to cut them so that she is getting about 1/16 of the tablet. She's sooooooooooooooo little. And, April, she has a very tiny nose too, so I know how Lily feels.

Donna, I argue with my Vet if I don't agree with her.

The other suggestions that have helped is the air purifier (thanks Marj) and I am giving her a daily bath to make sure that the pollen is at a minimum. Thank goodness that I can do her (bath and blow dry) in about 1/2 hour. She's so good with her grooming.

The winds have died down today which helps all of us allergy sufferers.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Piccolina said:


> aaaaahhhhh Secret,:heart:
> 
> (Just seeing this thread), you should tell Mommy Lynn to send you over for vacation to California:Sunny Smile: where you will not have any problem breathing.
> 
> As a matter of fact Poupetta needs some company, would you like to come and stay with us?


Sammy -- if I sent secret for a visit, I'm not so sure I would get her back from you. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm so happy to hear she's better today. My fluffs have allergies too but their problem is itching! Sadly, this pretty must lasts through the summer with us. Keep feeling better little Secret and know all your aunties are thinking about you!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Secret i hope those allergies go away :blush: feel better sweetie we know mommy takes good care of you :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Lynn, hope the Zyrtec and air purifier helps sweet Secret. All of the experts continue to talk about high the pollen count is now because of such a mild winter. So glad it's "just" allergies.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Lynn I know how much you love little Secret, I'm glad your taking her in to see the vet, it's better to be safe then sorry
> 
> Lord I lift little Secret into your arms, give the vet your wisdom ,calm Lynn, give her peace of mind. Thank you lord for hearing my prayer. In Jesus name I pray. Amen[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------

